# New inherited birds - (plus the rest of my flock)



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I now have 2 more birds which I had to take on short notice. That makes 7!!

Yikes, I'm having to get used to that many. My mother is no longer able to care for her boys, and although I would never have gotten 2 more birds right now, I just couldn't rehome them. I couldn't do that to my mom.

**Disclaimer - I have to point out that generally speaking, it is never advisable to keep different species together in the same cage. These are two bonded friends of similar species both known to be gentle, and it just happens to work with these two individuals.

Pinky - Bourke's parakeet (rosy mutation). He's about the same size visually as an English Budgie.


Patches - Princess of Wales parakeet. He's a little bigger than a cockatiel. 


Patches talks surprisingly well. I have a cute video of him talking to Pinky, but it takes a while to show up in Photobucket after uploading. I'll post it when it becomes available.


I got them a double flight cage just like Mink and Chip has. 


Just for fun, here is the rest of my flock 

Cute little Miss Mink 


Chip 


Raven 


Griffin 


Robin - my sweet soulmate for 22 years


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

So glad you were able to find the space for them, Julie. 
A rosy Bourke is something on my future list to get (in the very distant future as I have enough budgies right now), once I learn about them as well. 
They are both beautiful and I look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 2, 2016)

Congratulations! Love your new birds...POWs are hard to find! 

I also have a Bourke's parakeet


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julie, congratulations on your new flock members. They are beautiful, and I am glad you were able to take them in, even if it wasn't planned. 

I look forward to seeing more of everyone soon  hoto:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Congratulations on the new additions! 
Beautiful colours; Patches almost looks like he's wearing lipstick.
The double flight cage looks perfect & the rest of the flock is looking as mischievous as always.
Looking forward to the video clip.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone. They've already adjusted well in less than a week. The first couple nights they had night frights when I first put them to bed and turned out the light, but after a few days once they chose their permanent sleeping spots they have been fine. 

Nerine: you're right, in North America POW's aren't common. In their native Australia people see them much more. Here, if you see them them (grass keet species in general) they're usually aviary birds rather than house pets due to their more wildish nature. 

Therm: I know you'd love having a Bourke's one day. They are known for being much more gentle and mild mannered than budgies. Also SO much quieter both in volume and frequency. They have more pleasant sounds than budgies lol. Pinky will step up when he feels like it. He's much less active than a budgie, and just sits much of the time. They don't climb like a typical parrot, so they must fly or hop from branch to branch. He also doesn't have an interest in toys. I joke that he's 1/2 parrot and 1/2 finch . 

Since both Pinky and Patches already knew me, it's probably easier for them even though it's a different environment. They are both 11 years old now. Pinky will be 12 in August.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julie,

Even though it I know it's difficult for you to take in more birds at this time, Patches and Pinky are VERY fortunate to have you to love and care for them.

They are both beautiful birds and just look at their lovely new mansion!! :wow:

All members of your extremely diverse flock are simply stunning. I love every one of the pictures you've posted.

Thank you for sharing all of your beauties with us.*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Lovely birds Julie but I think you will find that Patches may well be a little girl. Adult male Princess Parrots have a feather extension to their main flight feathers, rather like a little spur. From the pictures of Patches I cannot see that little spur on the main flights. The spur is quite noticeable as it is from 1/2 inch to nearly an inch long. I have two Princess Parrots that are the blue mutation. One is a dna tested female as she is under 12 months old and the male is a mature bird of over 8 years.

See this link.

http://www.saintclassifiedaustralia.com/uploads/male-blue-princess-p-07a15.jpg


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kate, Patches definitely used to have the spur on the last flight feather on each side. I've seen it on him for years. Interestingly, I remembered that and looked for it the other day and it is gone now! 

I was confused as to why the spur feather has disappeared. The only thing I can think of is that he is still growing out from a wing clip.The other wing is short. Maybe the feather with the spur is a clipped one that either hasn't fallen out yet or is about to grow in? I'll have to keep you posted on that lol!

Edit: Actually... I looked closer at the pic, and it sort of looks like the 'spur' might have broken off?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes it could be just that he is going through a moult and the spur hasn't grown in yet. Good to see that you had noticed it previously as unless it is pointed out many people can't understand what you are talking about when explaining it to them. But when you have seen it, it is really noticeable and they think, hey why haven't I noticed that before.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kate I looked closer at him today, and it does look like the 'spur' part had broken off. It might have​ happened when he went a little spastic when I had to catch him in his cage with a towel to put him in the carrier to take him to his new home.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Here is Patches talking to Pinky. He can talk very clearly when he wants to (evidently he didn't want to). This was the first day home. He's so funny. I'll try to get video one day of him talking more clearly.

Click on the picture to start the video


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

What gorgeous birds... they must be loving their new double flight cage.. I didn't know you did that for your Mink and Chip. I can't show that to Oscar and Rigby.. they would be quite jealous as they share a regular flight cage. I think a double will be on my list now.. what a great idea.. your flock is so beautiful and diverse!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your two newest birds to your flock Julie. They are sure cute.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Judy and Lyn .

Judy, I got both my double flight cages from birdcages4less.com https://birdcages4less.com/page/B/PROD/PA5699

I believe (as the website name implies) their generic brand is less expensive than the same cage by brands like A&E, Kings, etc. Their customer service is good, and both times it came right away. They do come a little bent and tweaked here and there, but like any overseas made cage even name brands have pretty much the same quality. Overall I really like it, and the birds do too.


----------

